# A few of my pens



## southernclay (Mar 1, 2015)

I realized recently I've yet to prove that I actually make things, do more lurking than talking here but love the site.
Got the dyed buckeye from @TimR turned out nice

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## southernclay (Mar 1, 2015)

Hopefully got the photo insert figured out : ) Anyway, hope you like em!
Warren

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 1, 2015)

Awesome looking pens Warren ! Welcome to WB

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 1, 2015)

Warren your pens are magnificent. Glad you jumped in you will be able to make as many trades with non-pen turners as you want I bet. You might not have to buy any more wood lol.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 1, 2015)

Welcome Warren to WB nice pens

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## southernclay (Mar 1, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Warren your pens are magnificent. Glad you jumped in you will be able to make as many trades with non-pen turners as you want I bet. You might not have to buy any more wood lol.



Oh man, I'm going to have dreams about free wood all night! Haha Ive only sold a few b/c it seems too much like work. The trade aspect may be a great one. I appreciate the kind words, appreciate all you've done here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 1, 2015)

southernclay said:


> Oh man, I'm going to have dreams about free wood all night! Haha Ive only sold a few b/c it seems too much like work. The trade aspect may be a great one. I appreciate the kind words, appreciate all you've done here.



Well I'll tell you until I get our woodshop climate controlled my wife can't turn very often. I love every one you posted but that cast cholla is very sweet. When it warms a little I'll be stabilizing some more FBE maybe we can work a trade in the near future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 1, 2015)

That Lego pen cracks me up. I saw it on IAP and showed my boys, who are Lego nuts, and now they each want to make on like it. At least till I tell them they will have to sacrifice all their Lego heads they do. I really like that first Zen. I don't know my exotic burls very well, what is the wood on that one?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## southernclay (Mar 1, 2015)

Final Strut said:


> That Lego pen cracks me up. I saw it on IAP and showed my boys, who are Lego nuts, and now they each want to make on like it. At least till I tell them they will have to sacrifice all their Lego heads they do. I really like that first Zen. I don't know my exotic burls very well, what is the wood on that one?



Thanks! It's Amboyna Burl. I picked up the Lego heads off eBay, if you decide you want to make em a few hints. Tape the faces and hold the heads in a scroll chuck to drill and use water, they melt way too easy!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## southernclay (Mar 1, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Well I'll tell you until I get our woodshop climate controlled my wife can't turn very often. I love every one you posted but that cast cholla is very sweet. When it warms a little I'll be stabilizing some more FBE maybe we can work a trade in the near future.



Thanks, the green one? It's banksia and turned out pretty sweet. I tried to put descriptions at each pen but doesn't look like it came through. I'm definitely up for a trade for some FBE. I tried to buy that chunk you had up for the auction. Want to make the bride a couple of mills so if you want to do anything in larger sizes let me know. Whenever it's convenient, thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 1, 2015)

Warren those are some fabulous pens! Well done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 2, 2015)

Creative! Really like the one with green in it. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 2, 2015)

They all look great from here.
Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

